# Does anyone remember the banjo minnow?



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

I bought this jig when I was a kid from a infomercial on tv. I fished with it in smaller ponds and lakes with great success!! Was one of the best real swimming minnow jigs I've ever used in my opinion. What are your favorite lures/ jigs to use from personal experience? I am wondering the comparison to big joshy swimbaits, banjo minnows and similar products? Responses are much appreciated!!


----------



## whitehorseohio (Oct 7, 2014)

Fish are programmed to bite!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

bajo minnow is a twitch bait fished on a hook that was screwed into the nose. Its meant to be fished with an erratic jerk and pause retrieve. Its more similar to a zoom fluke or other soft jerkbaits. The nose hook allowed it to dart erraticly and fall slowly. Its really not much like a weighted swimbait with a paddle tail.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A while back I ran across dozens of these kits on Ebay so I imagine they are still to be found out there, they did work well, I had them too as a kid and burnt up the farm pond bass with them.

Salmonid


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

They still sell them at Wal-Mart and Gander arounf me. Never tried them, but have not heard enough about them to try, not speak against them....


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Mr. A said:


> They still sell them at Wal-Mart and Gander arounf me. Never tried them, but have not heard enough about them to try, not speak against them....


Mr. A,Google up Big Bass Banjo Minnow and look for the Jackson Kayak website. Read about about the Minnow there and see what you think. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is this the thing that sank backward?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought it when I was younger. Used it in ponds and it was amazing.. Don't know if it was just the ponds or what but it was pretty cool. Not a catch all like they make it seem, but it was worth the $20


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I remember to get the nice erratic action out of them like you seen on the commercials you needed to use pretty light line. i think they suggested 6lb test for the smaller ones and I was not comfortable fishing for bass up to 3 or 4 lbs on that light of line. of course this was before braid was an option.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah I like them baits still use them from time to time


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

I used to love them. They were a hassle to rig with that rubber band to make them weedless. Did not like buying a whole kit when I only used one color and one size. Once I discovered the Fluke I did not need the Banjo anymore. Just as effective probably more, easier to rig.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Is this the thing that sank backward?


I believe it is a different lure your thinking of, I bought a kit of those myself it was something glide lure, swimming lure maybe? 
I was never able to make it swim away from where it landed myself. Hooked more fishermen than fish. I think I have a few left around here somewhere.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Deazl666 and Fishingisfun...wasn't that the "flying lure" ? I bought (and think it is still around) as a joke, the "Helicopter lure"...I think advertised by Roland Martin?????


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe if I dug through all of my stuff I would find some Banjo Minnows, some flying lures and yes even some helicopter lures. I'm sure I purchased them but I will blame it on Josh for wanting them when he was little

On a side note I caught quite a few bedding bass in Lake Fork TX on the Banjo minnows.

If anyone is interested I have really good resale prices available, especially on the helicopter lures


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I still have some Banjo minnows. When they first came out they were so much softer and had much more action than any other soft plastic on the market IMO. I fished them on a slider jig which let you fish them the same as they recommended but without the hook and rubber band. I also had the helicopter lures. And believe it or not I caught fish on both. I never did "fall" for the flying lure though! Lol! And then there was the Sluggo.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Classic


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

polebender said:


> And then there was the Sluggo.


One of the most influential lures of all time: the prototypical soft jerk bait. Still a good lure, I imagine.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> One of the most influential lures of all time: the prototypical soft jerk bait. Still a good lure, I imagine.


You bet your bottom dollar it is !!!! A big bass killer. Still used often for big stripers too !!!!


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

While cleaning out my grandfather's basement I came across a banjo minnow kit and a box of flying lures. Did pretty good with one of the smaller flying lures fishing spring crappie. Haven't got the banjo minnow out yet


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fishingisfun said:


> I believe it is a different lure your thinking of, I bought a kit of those myself it was something glide lure, swimming lure maybe?
> I was never able to make it swim away from where it landed myself. Hooked more fishermen than fish. I think I have a few left around here somewhere.


Flying lure! Lundy got it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I never believed in the Banjo so never had a chance to try it. I did see it advertised a couple times in the last two years.
I did try the Flying lure and actually learned how to swim it backwards. Again, the trick was light line. It was deadly around docks and swim platforms. Individuals that have mastered the skip cast can get the same results.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> You bet your bottom dollar it is !!!! A big bass killer. Still used often for big stripers too !!!!


InFisherman revisited it in one if this years issues.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> InFisherman revisited it in one if this years issues.


You can still find them in some stores. It's definitely a revolutionary bait!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Flying lures where the best , caught many many bass in ponds as a kid with it, my first 'confidence lure' the trick was to cast it in front of a dock and let the lure "fly" under it.


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

ShoreFshrman said:


> Classic


Yes that was definitely the infomercial that sold me! Brings back good memories lol. Although I don't remember the having the detachable eyes or then being call "006"?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What's crazy, that character hyping the BNanjo looks the same after all these years!


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

Shortdrift said:


> What's crazy, that character hyping the BNanjo looks the same after all these years!


Yes he sure does lol!!


----------



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

I had my banjo as a adult!! Worked well in ponds..not so good on big waters. The Fly Lure was another gimmick


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Oh yeah - I have the helicopter kit - I believe I got it for Christmas one year - I didn't do very well with them. As for the banjo I have one of them as well but haven't used it in a long time. If I am going to throw a swim bait it's a big joshy all the way.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I love watching those infomercials. The places they fish, anything will catch fish. 

I'm going to Castalia trout hatchery Wednesday. Maybe I can whip something up and shoot an infomercial there.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I did much better with the Flying Lure than the Banjo. That helicopter lure was about the dumbest looking lure I think I've ever seen. I wonder if Roland gets made fun of for that thing?


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I remember the helicopter lure. I ordered it and it was a horrible lure. I used It with no success at all! I was a sucker for fishing infomercials as a kid lol! I wonder if the still have fishing infomercials now in 2015? I haven't seen any in years!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

brian jones said:


> I was a sucker for fishing infomercials as a kid lol! I wonder if the still have fishing infomercials now in 2015? I haven't seen any in years!


You haven't seen the Mighty Bite Lure infomercial?????


----------



## fiona (Jun 10, 2015)

I like them baits still use them from time to time


----------



## Procrappie4 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ten years ago on a trip to see my dad in Florida I switched the minnows for plastic worms. I never looked back. In two days fishing we caught almost 50 lbs. of LM. In fact last Sunday I caught 6 LM 16" to18" in a local public pond in 2 hours.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> InFisherman revisited it in one if this years issues.


You know Dealz I bet the pearl white 6 inch would be deadly on smallies in the river!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I really feel silly now......not only do I own the Banjo Lure, Flying Lure and Helicopter lure.I also own a Mojo lure!

The only saving grace is that I didn't purchase the Mojo it was a gift from my mother


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Oddly enough...Found this today if anyone was interested.

Banjo Minnow Deal...


https://www.tanga.com/deals/15d7f72...uta+LLC&utm_campaign=Lanuta+LLC&utm_source=cj


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Is this the thing that sank backward?


That was THE FLYING LURE...LOL


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

The best craze lure I bought years ago was called, I think, the Bat. Just like a blade bait but had short curved up wings on it. I believe it had 3 line tie holes on the front of it. Caught a bunch of different fish on it. The only trouble was after awhile the wings would fall off. I do believe that if they came back out with it I would buy some....


----------

